# afx armature



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Help please. I am working on my afx and afx magnatraction chassis. Not sure how to remove the armatures without any damage. I am trying to piece and part my chassis' to make ones that work.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
If you do not have a Pinion gear puller your choices are few. I have with sucess use a thin screwdriver to pry the gear off Most often the gear will not be reuseable because the hole size increases when you use this method. You can take a small BB or bball bearing and peen the hole to roll the edge over and this allows you to reuse the gear most times. You will need to lay your gear on a flat hard surface ( metal not wood) and smack the BB or ball bearing with a Hammer. try to do this in a area where you will not lose the gear if things go flying. Also please wear safety glasses. you might want to test the arm you want to use in the chassis you plan on using before you install the gear. 
Good Luck i hope this helps
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. So, as I take my chassis' apart. Clean the motor brushes, springs, and communtator. Clean the pick up shoes and apply oil. Sounds like sans pinion puller leave the armatures alone. I guess I got excited when i found a red devil on a slow car and figured I could remove it and put it on another car.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh sure, you can get quite adept at wiggling the gears off with a screw driver. Eventually you wont mangle hardly any gears at all. As noted, peening the gears is easily doable too. At the Road Race Replica sight you'll find a trick for splining the top of the armature shaft that works great for worn shafts. We did stuff like this for years. 

Problem is....how many you gonna mangle along the way while your developing yer alternative machine shop techniques. How many must die? Ohhhhhhh... What a world.....what a world.

http://rt-ho.com/tools.html...behold! Rick Terry!

Just depends on how many you have to do, and at what point does the price of replacing fubared parts offset the tooling costs. I can personally vouch for another benefit where in your stress level goes down, your cars will like you better, and the time saved can be used for more enjoyable slotcar pursuits. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I pryed gears with a small pocket knife for years, elongating the gear. didn't care as I was going to use a new gear anyway. but I have plenty of tools now including several different style gear pullers. I also have peens for restoring gear holes. I still have plenty of new gears, but there is no point wasting the ones being pulled either. RT tool guy surely has gear pullers as well as nearly every slot store online. a small investment, considering the alternative. and, try using the whole gear plate with the "red devil" armature in different chassis. unless you want to use it in a t-jet, you should be able to find a good home for the entire gear plate and be just as happy. Happy Motoring!


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

AP.... the pocket knife trick brought back memeories.... I was getting Christmas card from Johnson & Johnson for years!!!


----------

